# Shimano or SRAM chain



## jbg3161 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am putting together my new bike and was wondering which chain would work best with an Ultegra HG CS-6500 11-23 9 speed cassette and an Ultegra Triple Crank? I am very confused on the different models of 9 speed chains and which ones work well with which drive trains. What is the difference between an Ultegra CN-HG92 and an Ultegra CN-HG93? The difference between an SRAM PC-49, PC-59, PC-69, PC-89R, PC-90, PC99 and PC991? The difference between a Dura Ace CN-7700 and a Dura Ace CN-7701? So far from what little information on chains I am able to gather I am torn between the SRAM PC-991 and Dura Ace CN7701. Any recommendations or insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

jbg3161 said:


> I am putting together my new bike and was wondering which chain would work best with an Ultegra HG CS-6500 11-23 9 speed cassette and an Ultegra Triple Crank? I am very confused on the different models of 9 speed chains and which ones work well with which drive trains. What is the difference between an Ultegra CN-HG92 and an Ultegra CN-HG93? The difference between an SRAM PC-49, PC-59, PC-69, PC-89R, PC-90, PC99 and PC991? The difference between a Dura Ace CN-7700 and a Dura Ace CN-7701? So far from what little information on chains I am able to gather I am torn between the SRAM PC-991 and Dura Ace CN7701. Any recommendations or insights would be greatly appreciated.


Get an Ultegra chain (6500). They are cheaper and work just the same. I have a full D/A Ridley, but I run Ultegra cassettes and chains.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Shimano would be the last chain I would ever consider buying. get a sram or kmc, there are plenty of other options out there as well.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Get the ultegra (CN-HG93) and the SRAM (PC-971). After one wears out try the other.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Difference is cost, more expensive is lighter weight or different finish. Functionally I believe they are about the same, Get the cheapest sram or shimano.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Shimano....sucks and a pain to work with....good for around 1000 miles
SRAM....better and they have the allegedely "one use" link that you can still pop off with pliers....good for 1500 miles...

The Winner...KMC 10x....quiet, easily removeable link and lasts around 2500 miles....

The Flash


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the OP was referring to 9-speed chains. In my humble opinion, the Sram PC-69 or the more expensive 991 are the best choices, both with a reuseable master link. I'm just not a fan of Shimano chains because of the possibility of improper installation of the pin. About the only chain failures we see at our shop are Shimano's.

10-speed, I've converted to KMC, particularly the Shimano/Campy compatible DX10S/C (the 5.88mm wide one.)


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I *JUST* made the switch last week. Switched from shimano to SRAM after the shimano chain opened up on the lead edge and hooked my front derailluer, removing it from my bike in a way not intended. The one thing I am really impress with was the SRAM master link. Very secure when in place and lighting quick to remove. I would recommend the switch to anyone.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I commute daily and am probably the worst case scenario chain tester on this forum. I live in Hawaii and do the majority of my commute on a red dirt mud covered MUT. I have tried shimano 9 chains from cheap through dura-ace/XTR. I like the SRAM chains better. I get around 1800 miles out of a chain and have found that the easily removeably link allows me to take the chain off every other week for cleaning. I haven't found much difference in the durability of the SRAM chains from cheap to expensive. I go cheap and usually buy two at a time.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

In the case of 9spd's, I would definitely go with the SRAM....

Flash


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Sram will likely last longer, Shimano will likely shift better.

the difference between the various Sram chains will be plating, until you get to the hollow pin chains, which are heavier, but stronger. supposedly. 

difference between Ult and DA chains will be plating on the inner links.

been riding Sram 4 or 5yrs. about to switch to Shimano. not concerned about Shimano's replacement pins, as i see no reason to remove the chain but maybe once or twice.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

SRAM 971 is my overall choice. Shimano HG93 (Ultegra) is decent,too. I see little "on the bike" functional difference in the 9spd Shimano vs SRAM chains of similar price, but SRAM's removable link is a great feature. My experience has been that the lower end chains of these 2 makes are slightly rougher. FWIW- With regular clean/lubing I get around 1k mi from my MTB chains and over 3k mi from my road chains.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

The difference in the Shimano chains is the exterior finish. HG73 is dull gray, HG93 has dull gray inner links and bright plated outers, 7701 is bright all the way around. Functionally identically - including durability. SRAM has a lot of different chain options. For the most part though their chains have a similar line up to Shimano; the durability is the same but you pay extra for the finish. SRAM does have a couple of super strong chain models though, for the big boys that tend to break stuff. Not really necessary for the rest of us though. Regarding which is better, I don't think it matters much. The SRAM link is very convenient and also works fine on a Shimano chain. When selecting a chain I let price be my guide - look for the best deal. It's all good.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

For 9-speed Shimano I'll recommend D-A 7700 every time. The nickel-steel alloy is more corrosion resistant. I get 6000 to 7000 miles out of a D-A chain every time. My friends get only 1500 to 1600 out of SRAM chains. Never worn out a cassette.
Plus the D-A chain just looks better.

Al


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

Al1943 said:


> For 9-speed Shimano I'll recommend D-A 7700 every time. The nickel-steel alloy is more corrosion resistant. I get 6000 to 7000 miles out of a D-A chain every time. My friends get only 1500 to 1600 out of SRAM chains. Never worn out a cassette.
> Plus the D-A chain just looks better.
> 
> Al


Having tried various kinds of 9-spd chains, I agree with this poster. The last chain I put on my 9-spd was a DA, and I thought it shifted significantly better and was quieter than SRAM or Ultegra.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sram...*

...I use the SRAM 9 speed Hollow Pin with the power link. No better chain, and if you clean and lube it, you can easily get over 2000 miles out of it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hmmmm*



pedlfoot said:


> ...I use the SRAM 9 speed Hollow Pin with the power link. No better chain, and if you clean and lube it, you can easily get over 2000 miles out of it.


Bold statement that there is no better chain! I consistently got 10K miles out of Campy Record 9 chains, and have gotten 6K miles from a Record 10 chain. Put your claim into context


----------

